# Any seller who ships Werkstat product to Turkey?



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Any seller who ships Werkstat product to Turkey?

Regards


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Have you tried Polished Bliss?

Alan W


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Good point, thank you.

Not sure whether they send their goods to Turkey or not, but I'll give a try.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I once asked them but unfortunately their response was negative. They may have changed their mind though. Worth a try.


----------

